# PolyDome



## Trickyroo

Anybody use these or have any opinions on them ?
We are contemplating getting a few of these to put in their paddocks for rain and wind shelters and for temporary housing till the weather gets real bad.

Any thoughts and also does anyone know of a dealer in or near NY ?
I know the main store is in MN.


----------



## Trickyroo

Sorry , this is one of the products offered.


----------



## Riverside Fainters

I live in MN and my sister has them for her goats. In fact that's the only shelter they have. They work fine.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Can they be locked up? I really like these but have to lock up our goats at night.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Laura, we use a calf hut for our bucks.. I like it, it's pretty much the same as the poly dome... I know someone in NJ that sells them  she is really an awesome lady I can send you her email if you want. I know she uses them for her bucks all year round..


----------



## Riverside Fainters

I don't know about being able to lock them in.. There is a feeder thing we have that holds pails that we use for calves.. But it wouldn't keep predators out if they where determined


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't think there is a way to lock them... :/


----------



## AmyBoogie

There is no way to lock them. We looked into them. I figured I would be able to make a door if we did get them. I ended up building a shed.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Wouldnt think you would wanna lock em up in just that at night. A small pen area would be best so they can get out, stretch their legs and go to the bathroom


----------



## Trickyroo

Does anyone think the mega size would be big enough to allow them to stand stretch and eliminate ?
Yeah I would want a door of some kind or maybe a wind break. No predators here thank goodness. (Long Island )

Yes Skyla email me the link .


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok doing so now


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

TDG-Farms said:


> Wouldnt think you would wanna lock em up in just that at night. A small pen area would be best so they can get out, stretch their legs and go to the bathroom


We have a variety of predators very close in so everyone is locked up at night. They would have a secure pen to be in during the day : )


----------



## AmyBoogie

We have close predators too...

I have a friends that uses these for her bucks. Moderate to big bucks. 2 or 3 to a hut. They're all happy and seem to have plenty of room even with bedding build up


----------



## mjs500doo

Why couldn't you fix a piece of hog panel, woven mesh, or cattle panel and run the poles through??


----------



## milk and honey

I would attempt making the paddock secure so you can leave the hut open for them ...my own personal 2 cents...


----------



## Trickyroo

Well , I think we have decided to get a couple of the polydomes and see how they work of us. If they dont work out , there are farmers out here that would be interested in them. We did find another place called 
Agri-Plastics , they have calf huts , I think you can google calf huts.com and they will come up. Have you guys heard of these before ? Anybody use them before ? Just curious because they have a door option which is on the back. But there are places on them that could allow drafts
in , so Im not so sure they would work out.


----------



## mjs500doo

Agri-Plastic is big in our area. They have a dealer not far from us. Lots of the custom calf raisers use em. They seem to hold up well and price is right.


----------



## Trickyroo

Have you noticed if they hold up well outside in the winter months ?
Most of the pictures on the site show them being used indoors.....
And I am a little worried about ventilation cause there is no cap onto.


----------



## mjs500doo

Trickyroo said:


> Have you noticed if they hold up well outside in the winter months ?
> Most of the pictures on the site show them being used indoors.....
> And I am a little worried about ventilation cause there is no cap onto.


I guess I have ever seen them used inside? Lol We dairy farmers use calf hutches of all sorts outside all the time, we're in Wisconsin. They hold up excellent. Bed them thick, and they stay surprisingly warm. You can custom order a rear vent if you wish, I think they do make top vent as well...


----------



## TOU

Hey Laura,

Here is a good thread imported here from the former "PackGoatForum" that you may find interesting.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f191/polydome-shelter-158151/index2.html

That said, I believe the Poly Dome shelters are the best portable shelter out there for our goats for sooo many reasons and they should last you for a decade or two and maybe then some. I won't try to sell you on the features and benefits as you can look them up (or ask me questions.) But...I will tell you that I started out with a borrowed Calf-Tel hutch (that I was grateful to borrow until I got my Poly Domes) but I'm really not very impressed with the Calf-Tel hutches or similar knock-offs for the same money let alone if they are more. I also seriously considered the Port-a-huts and have an acquaintance with 35 of them which I checked them out in depth. They are nice but ultimately I was not impressed with them either for my needs...especially at many times the weight and double the price. I looked at several other options for converted items to shelters and even building some from scratch. In the end I kept coming back to the Poly Dome shelters...I really couldn't find anything better for the money for goats...or sheep, calves, mini-horses or even alpacas. They are tough & made to last but are still light enough (80-100 lbs) to easily flip on their side and roll to the next destination.

Anyway, as noted in the thread, admittedly I like them so much that _"I am not only a user, I am a member"..._I became a dealer of them for Utah, Southern Idaho & Western Wyoming. Not much money in them but it is a product I believe in and will hopefully support my goat habit a bit. :smile: Not much help for you out east I know, but hopefully you see my opinion are not because I am trying to sell you.

Best of luck!


----------



## Trickyroo

Hi TOU 
Funny you found this thread today ! I did end up buying five of them !
WE are going back and getting another six of them , three for a friend.
I am very glad we went to get them , we never thought the sheep would seek shelter inside one of them , being new to sheep myself , but sure enough , they piled inside and looked quite happy , lol. My goats love them as well. Now I don't feel like i have to scrutinize the weather every time i want to leave the property ! Some of the goats didn't have shelter for the inclement weather , only a sunshade and the trees.
Now , I leave and don't worry if it rains or snows. I was looking at quite a bit of the other domes and we kept coming back to the Polydomes. Yes , they are easy to move , i just tipped it over and rolled the bugger to where I wanted it. It was almost fun , lol. The goats freaked though , lolol. I did find I had to attach the cap with a screw cause the wind will take them right off . But that was a simple fix 
We wanted to get a few more for the ewes when they lamb and for goat babies when the stork drops them off 

We are also considering becoming a dealer  My husband is still deciding on it. We have the room to store twenty , so why not , right ? We will see. Thanks for your post , I know I made the right choice


----------



## TOU

Trickyroo said:


> Hi TOU
> Funny you found this thread today ! I did end up buying five of them !
> WE are going back and getting another six of them , three for a friend.
> I am very glad we went to get them , we never thought the sheep would seek shelter inside one of them , being new to sheep myself , but sure enough , they piled inside and looked quite happy , lol. My goats love them as well. Now I don't feel like i have to scrutinize the weather every time i want to leave the property ! Some of the goats didn't have shelter for the inclement weather , only a sunshade and the trees.
> Now , I leave and don't worry if it rains or snows. I was looking at quite a bit of the other domes and we kept coming back to the Polydomes. Yes , they are easy to move , i just tipped it over and rolled the bugger to where I wanted it. It was almost fun , lol. The goats freaked though , lolol.


 So glad you liked them...I have always been a fan of doing my research, making an educated need based on my needs _and then spending my money once. _



> I did find I had to attach the cap with a screw cause the wind will take them right off . But that was a simple fix


 Exactly, no big deal.



> We wanted to get a few more for the ewes when they lamb and for goat babies when the stork drops them off


 Yes they make great nurseries and while adult goats could get out of them if you bought the doors for them, (Basically the door opening cut-outs that you add hinges to.) they would work great for the kids and likely keep prying eyes out. I am thinking about a new design to secure them more but need to work on it.



> We are also considering becoming a dealer  My husband is still deciding on it. We have the room to store twenty , so why not , right ? We will see. Thanks for your post , I know I made the right choice


 You are welcome, glad they worked out. Becoming a dealer would be cool, I actually became a stocking distributor of all things Poly Dome but it required a VERY serious investment in a very substantial stocking order...can you say semi load? :shock: I have a brick and mortar and will likely expand in to the Feed-Bins etc in the spring. I think it will work out with my other new business as my other business tends to be a bit more seasonal. Like I said though, it will likely just support my goat habit. :-D

Take care!

TOU


----------



## Trickyroo

Yes , the investment was rather large and yes , semi is a big word , lol.
We did think about it though , not for very long  Its always a good feeling to know money was well spent. 

Hey, you know anyone who uses a Rhino Shelter ? Im in the market for one and Im pretty sure i want one , but heck , its worth asking 
We were looking at 12x 28 one…..need it for more hay storage and maybe to keep some of the babies. We will make that decision when its set up and all. I am putting my milking stand it it though , that's a must till and if I get that other barn built 

Thanks again


----------



## ThreeHavens

We have one! We use it as a hay shed.


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey , I know you  Are you happy with it ? How does it hold up to storms and such ?


----------



## ThreeHavens

Just asked le padre, turns out what we have is a "garage in a box" from tractor supply. Got it about five-ish years ago. It lasted through Sandee with only a few patches needing duct tape. Good stuff.


----------



## Trickyroo

Thanks Danielle


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We have a Shelter Logic and really like it  that would be a GREAT place for babies and milking in the winter! It's always so warm in there, esp when there is hay too


----------



## TOU

ThreeHavens said:


> Just asked le padre, turns out what we have is a "garage in a box" from tractor supply. Got it about five-ish years ago. It lasted through Sandee with only a few patches needing duct tape. Good stuff.


interesting product, glad it worked for you. I was considering something like this as well but the reviews seem kinda rough for them on TSC.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/sto...xreg;-12-ft-w-x-20-ft-l-x-8-ft-h?cm_vc=-10005


----------

